# Bike suggestions please



## ski stef (May 31, 2013)

So, I probably haven't been on a bike in....well a long time. I signed up for a triathlon (it's in 8 weeks) and I need to start training.  I'm thinking about purchasing a used cyclocross so that I can use it for the triathlon but not just strictly only on the road afterwards.  I'm 5'4" 130lbs. I have NO idea what size bike is right for me, what's a good brand? How much should I spend as a beginner?  Is the cyclocross the right bike or should I just purchase a cheapy used road bike to train for the tri and later a beginner mtn bike?  What should I be looking for? Thanks in advance if anyone has suggestions.


----------



## MR. evil (May 31, 2013)

If your considering a road bike, for your first bike I would get new through a bike shop. Sizing is much more important on a road bike than a MTB because on a road bike you remain in the same position for longer periods of time compared to a MTB. The wrong size road bike will not only be very uncomfortable but could also lead to repetitive stress injuries. 

You might be able to get lucky like I did and get a used road bike from a bike shop.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 3, 2013)

Local bike shop put me on a womens specific size medium Specialized Amira and let me take it out for a spin. I didn't realize it would stick with me so fast... I'm assuming since it is a higher end model it was super comfy so I'm sure he spoiled me. Anyways, somewhat already obsessed and looking fwd to training for the Tri!!!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 3, 2013)

Bike comfort is all about fit and setup, has nothing to do with how nice or expensive a bike is. A when I was shopping for my road bike I tested out a $5000 Cervello for shits and giggles and it was torture. Then tried an $800 Spesh Allez and it was the complete opposite. I ended up buying used Spesh Roubaix elite from that same shop which is just an upscale version of the Allez that fit me so well.

what model of the Amira are you considering?


----------



## ski stef (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh I'm not considering buying one! I'm going to go to Denver and get on a couple other models and see how those feel. I may just rent the bike from these local guys a few times to get comfy and use it on race day. If I really start to enjoy it I may pick one up... My budget for a bike is pretty small. (<$500)


----------



## ski stef (Jun 3, 2013)

Well still considering purchasing a bike but not something like what he put me on. I can't afford it although it was so comfortable and did actually fit me really well


----------



## Nick (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel like expense in road bikes isn't quite as justified as it is on a mountain bike. Road bikes are lighter, etc. but i feel like the dynamic conditions on a mountain bike make the expense more worthwhile for things like durability, better suspension, etc., doesn't apply as much on a smooth surface. 

boo road bikes


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> I feel like expense in road bikes isn't quite as justified as it is on a mountain bike. Road bikes are lighter, etc. but i feel like the dynamic conditions on a mountain bike make the expense more worthwhile for things like durability, better suspension, etc., doesn't apply as much on a smooth surface.
> 
> boo road bikes



I ride both and I am also a self professed bike snob. From my experience I can tell more of a difference between  road bikes of varying levels of quality over mountain bikes. This of course is taking the really low end stuff out of the equation for both types. Also take into account that I have a very high end boutique mountain bike with a nice build vs a middle of the pack road bike. When mountain biking there are so many trail variables you have to concentrate on that you tend not to notice the little nuances of your bike. But on the road all your doing is pedaling and you have lots of time to think and notice how your bike behaves, handles, accelerates, etc..... This is just my opinion of course.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 4, 2013)

I love my Carbon Fiber, however good luck getting one for cheap. Depending what your needs may be and what king of distance your considering, Chrome molly is inexpensive and a pretty good material for less money but not very stiff. Aluminum is a great material for a racing bike at a decent price, nice and stiff allowing for better transfer of power. However I wouldn't recommend it for anything more than a 25 - 30 mile ride since being stiff, you will feel a lot of the road. And Mr evil is on the money with regard to sizing. With regard to brand, eh, 6 of 1 half a dozen of the other. I have all Treks, happy with them. Specialized has always been a good one. To save money, you may want to look at Giant, they are one of the biggest, if not the biggest bike maker in the world and sell under numerous brand names, including some for Trek and Specialized.

Oh, and one thing to consider for a tri, is aero bars. Great help


----------



## ts01 (Jun 5, 2013)

+1 for clip-on aero bars on a road bike that fits you properly, for triathlon and training purposes.

These days the best price / performance choice, by far,  is aluminum.  andyzee is correct, it can have a harsh ride relative to carbon or steel, but that's a function of several factors well within your control.  
1 - alu had a "harsh ride" rep back when it first was introduced but there is a world of difference between 80's and early 90's alu (I still ride one as beater bike) and this century's (my tri and training bike).  If you're a relative noob, just ignore this.  "90% of the game is half mental," as Yogi Berra said.
2 - fit, fit, fit.  when you're buying and setting up the bike, make sure your weight is balanced between hips and hands; too much on the hands and you'll be hurting, no matter what material.  very good fit guides to be found on the interwebz, IIRC www.wrenchscience.com and competitive cyclist both had good frame size calculators and guides.  
3 -  carbon forks on alu bikes = good 
4 - 25mm tires not 23mm; you can run a little softer pressure, for a nicer ride and no appreciable downside in performance
5 - add an extra layer of tape or cushioning to the top of your bars before taping up.
6 - gloves.  
7 - flex your elbows and knees.  this should come naturally to a skier.  when you're on crappy pavement, loosen those joints and let your limbs absorb the hits.  straight arms and/or too much weight on the saddle relative to pedals is painful.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 26, 2013)

went to Mountain Sports Outlet in Silverthorne here and picked up a last years Bianchi road bike size 53. It was between that or a women's specific 51 cm Trek Lexa.  I probably rode both of them around for about an hour each.  The Bianchi had compact gearing which I enjoyed more than the triple. I had to move the saddle forward about a cm or two and it fits like a glove.. very excited for my new baby and I even got to ride it work this morning for Colorado's ride your bike to work day and get free coffee at our local frozen yogurt joint. :grin:

Excited to be able to train on my own bike for the tri and feel comfortable on it.  Also very excited to get into this new sport!


----------



## ski stef (Jun 26, 2013)

Also, thanks for all the advice!  Those aero bars are something I will look into down the road... I'm also holding off on clipless pedals for the moment.  Hopefully can get into those in the near future.

Next purchase will be padded bike shorts.....


----------



## Nick (Jun 26, 2013)

yeah the shorts are a must :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 26, 2013)

When you get shorts, go for bib shorts...MUCH more comfortable! Also, I have a new in the box never used pair of Shimano 105 clipless road pedals that I purchased last summer and never used. Will sell them very cheap ($40) if and when you decide to get clipless pedals. 

You mentioned that you moved the seat forward and the bike fit like a glove. Did you make these adjustments or did the bike shop? On a road bike you do not move the seat forward or back to compensate for bike size. The seat position is adjusted purely to make sure your knees are in the correct relationship to the pedals at a specific point in the pedal stroke. This is to avoid repetitive stress knee injuries. If you adjusted the seat position to compensate for a top tube that's either too long or too short you probably have the saddle in the wrong position for a good pedal stroke and risk knee issues. You should get a longer or shorter stem to adjust bike fit only after you have located the saddle for optimum knee alignment. 

If the bike shop didn't do it already, spend the money to get a professional bike fit / setup. But wait to do this until after you get clipless pedals and shoes.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 26, 2013)

Nick said:


> yeah the shorts are a must :lol:



x2


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 27, 2013)

Congrats on the new bike!!! 



MR. evil said:


> When you get shorts, go for bib shorts...MUCH more comfortable!



+1. I have used both and won't go non-bib again. They make a huge difference.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 27, 2013)

That's interesting you mention that about the position of the seat, I will take a look at that this afternoon.  I was the one that suggested moving the seat forward a cm (to kind of put myself in the position that the women's specific had me in) but it seemed to come together perfect after that.  I don't remember them checking my knee alignment after we adjusted that, I took like 3 spins and immediately felt that moment of "this is it."  He did mention that it was a little difference since I had my tennis shoes on (which is what i'll be riding in at least for the next month I think) and probably for the tri.  
Thanks for the advice, after I move onto clipless I'll get the bike resized and probably be looking at getting a shorter stem.

When should I move on to clipless pedals? After I've just gotten more familiar with the bike? I am interested in them, I think since I'm such a beginner right now it's not totally necessary.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 27, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Congrats on the new bike!!!



Thanks! Super exciting!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 27, 2013)

No reason to wait on the clipless, just go for it!


----------



## ski stef (Jun 27, 2013)

^ that's good to know, i feel like the people i've talked to around here have been kind of telling me to wait and i wasn't sure why. so maybe i will just go for it! I need to figure out some pricing.. I'm hoping for my first pair of shoes and pedals i can go basic and spend <$100?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 27, 2013)

Take my advice with a grain of salt, I've never done any real road riding...

Clipless takes some time to get used to, for sure, but I don't see any reason to put it off.  Practice getting in and out of the pedals somewhere that it won't hurt to fall... 

I've been riding clipless on my MTB for several years now.  It didn't take more than a ride or so for the release action to become automatic when I needed to put my foot down.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 27, 2013)

If you were riding on dirt I would tell you to hold off for a bit on clipless. But on the road it's less of a concern and I would jump right in.


----------



## Nick (Jun 28, 2013)

I could never go back to regular peddles. Clipless are amazing once you get used to them.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Jun 28, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Take my advice with a grain of salt, I've never done any real road riding...
> 
> Clipless takes some time to get used to, for sure, but I don't see any reason to put it off.  Practice getting in and out of the pedals somewhere that it won't hurt to fall...
> 
> I've been riding clipless on my MTB for several years now.  It didn't take more than a ride or so for the release action to become automatic when I needed to put my foot down.



The first time I had clipless was my pro flex 855 picked up at Newington Bike. I was riding it home to Manchester and stopped at my first intersection and just toppled over with the bike haha

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> The first time I had clipless was my pro flex 855 picked up at Newington Bike. I was riding it home to Manchester and stopped at my first intersection and just toppled over with the bike haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



That's why I recommended that she practice getting in and out in an area that it won't hurt to fall..  Most people do fall at first.  You just need to be thinking about it at first, until it becomes automatic.  If you get pedals with adjustable tension set it very loose at first, to make getting out easier.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> The first time I had clipless was my pro flex 855 picked up at Newington Bike. I was riding it home to Manchester and stopped at my first intersection and just toppled over with the bike haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app




I think everyone has one of these moments. I did too back in the 80s when I got my first pair of clipless pedals. The first ones out really sucked, they were very difficult to get out of , too much force needed and not adjustable either. Today they are all adjustable and much better designs. 

One recommendation I have is to turn the release adjustment down to the lowest setting before riding them the first time. It'll make it much easier to get out of them.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 28, 2013)

yes this will happen to me (fall over at a stop sign or something). I guess I'll have to go a grassy field first - once I can save up a few more dollas (the bike purchase put me under a bit.. ) ill go for the clipless!!

Update on the bike: I LOVE IT. I only take my dog to work 2 days a week so the other three I can bike in and bike home.  I tried to bike down with the dog and it was a complete nightmare.

It's a cruiser all the way down (about 3 miles) and a trek back up.  I think the elevation gain has to be right around 2000'.  Took me 31 minutes yesterday! excited to be keeping my car off the roads a few days a week for the summer


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 28, 2013)

3 mile climb with 2000 feet of elevation gain is pretty serious, your going to be a monster on that bike in no time


----------



## ski stef (Jun 28, 2013)

well, it's probably a little over 3 miles and a little less than 2000'. i think breckenridge is at 9600' and our house is right at 11000, so i exaggerated quite a bit, its only about 1400' which is significantly less, but it's a good hike back home after work!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 1, 2013)

Definately if you can, go for clipless. I however do not see you doing in for $100. It may take a bit of getting used to at first, but doesn't take too long. Worst part is when you forget you have clipless, and just pull your shoe out, killed my knees doing that. Second worst is if you come to a stop and don't pull your shoes out in time, I did it once, came to a stop, and just fell on my side. I did it once, came to a stop, and just fell on my side. but no harm done. after those, learned quick and after awhile it's second nature.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 1, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Definately if you can, go for clipless. I however do not see you doing in for $100. It may take a bit of getting used to at first, but doesn't take too long. Worst part is when you forget you have clipless, and just pull your shoe out, killed my knees doing that. Second worst is if you come to a stop and don't pull your shoes out in time, I did it once, came to a stop, and just fell on my side. I did it once, came to a stop, and just fell on my side. but no harm done. after those, learned quick and after awhile it's second nature.



Also don't forget the other common "rookie" clipless mistake (read as fall over sideways crash!   ) As you're coming to a stop you remember to clip out as you're slowing with let's say your right foot, but then just as you're coming to a stop you try and put your left foot down!    Been there, done that! :lol:

Even now after thousands of miles of clip less riding I still shake the leg I just clipped out as I'm slowing to a stop as a reminder of which one to put down 1st! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ski stef (Jul 16, 2013)

went clipless!! Made the decision last night.  I had dropped my bike off for my free lifetime tunes (yaaabuddy!) and decided to make the switch.  I practiced briefly last night and went on a 26 miler this morning with a really good hill climb (Swan Mountain).  Extremely noticeable difference... last time I did this climb I was in my lowest gear possible and this time I didn't even need to downshift into my lower gear chain. (i dont know the correct terminology yet ha). Anyways, noticed a big difference and only had one scare at an intersection where my right foot was out and I didn't get it clipped in right away when i started going and almost fell over. Other than that, PIECE OF CAKE! 

Thank you for all your suggestions/thoughts and I see a long time of happy cycling in my future. 8)

Hit 41MPH coming back down the mountain today too!! Fun fun!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2013)

Glad the clipless is working out!  Now get yourself a mountain bike and you can do some real cycling! 8)


----------



## andyzee (Jul 23, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> went clipless!! Made the decision last night.  I had dropped my bike off for my free lifetime tunes (yaaabuddy!) and decided to make the switch.  I practiced briefly last night and went on a 26 miler this morning with a really good hill climb (Swan Mountain).  Extremely noticeable difference... last time I did this climb I was in my lowest gear possible and this time I didn't even need to downshift into my lower gear chain. (i dont know the correct terminology yet ha). Anyways, noticed a big difference and only had one scare at an intersection where my right foot was out and I didn't get it clipped in right away when i started going and almost fell over. Other than that, PIECE OF CAKE!
> 
> Thank you for all your suggestions/thoughts and I see a long time of happy cycling in my future. 8)
> 
> Hit 41MPH coming back down the mountain today too!! Fun fun!



Great choice, and all the best. Also stick with the real bike!


----------



## ski stef (Jul 23, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Glad the clipless is working out!  Now get yourself a mountain bike and you can do some real cycling! 8)



I've got a dirtbike for the days I'll be on the trails. That was actually a hard decision for me to make between the two at the time!


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> I've got a dirtbike for the days I'll be on the trails. That was actually a hard decision for me to make between the two at the time!



Motor over pedalling on the trails all day! Have you been out this year?


----------



## ski stef (Jul 25, 2013)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> Motor over pedalling on the trails all day! Have you been out this year?



hit the beginning of the summer hard (multi day trips to Moab, Buena Vista, etc.).  Now just exploring the trails around where we live.  I have a big race this Sunday, after that I will be back after it for the last few weeks of summer we have here.  Just don't want to injure myself before.  How about yourself?


----------

